# Posted on behalf of "penworks" for fun!



## DCBluesman (Oct 28, 2004)

*Why do you turn pens?* 

Edited to fit the space.  (Blame this one on Anthony...I'm on a meager scribe here.  )


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

It takes up less space that an entertainment center.


----------



## penhead (Nov 16, 2004)

If you're still on that scribe DC, you might should get off  []


----------

